# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Dongle 4se  ★4SE credits - Details and Prices★

## mohamed73

*Credits are required for unlock(Signature server unlock/unlock by Sign) for new SE/Sony phones.*  *Details:*
- Supported Phone list can be found here: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- Signature server is online daily from *00:00 - 12:00 GMT+0* 
- Internet connection is required.
- To use Signature server unlock use 4SE version الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and latest.
- Credits can be bought from our site directly or from listed resellers. *Note:* Each IMEI is cached on 4SE server, so you dont have to pay twice for unlocking the same phone.
In case of any error or connection problems - *no credits loss*. Just start the unlock operation again and wait.   *Credit prices for 4SE Dongle owners:*
1  phone  = 20 credits = 1.5$ each credit = 30$ each phone
10 phones = 200 credits = 1.25$ each credit = 25$ each phone
50 phones = 1000 credits = 1$ each credits = 20$ each phone   *Credits prices for others(who dont have 4se dongle):* 
1 phone = 30 credits = 1.5$ each credit = 45$ each phone
10 phones = 300 credits = 1.25$ each credit = 37.50$ each phone
50 phones = 1500 credits = 1$ each credits = 30$ each phone

----------

